# Pics of the new kids at Milbrose



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww congrats on such a cute litter. I would love to just sit and gently pet them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They are just gorgeous! I am glad all is going well. Babysitting on New Years Eve, I have sure done that.

I wanted to get a Flat Coat when I got Finn, but I could not find a good breeder.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, they're adorable! I wish I were stuck sitting for them!!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

They are precious!!

I notice you have a cockatoo, what kind? I grew up with a Muluccan brother  that I still miss very much. I have a serious soft spot for Cocaktoos!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

LibbysMom said:


> They are precious!!
> 
> I notice you have a cockatoo, what kind? I grew up with a Muluccan brother  that I still miss very much. I have a serious soft spot for Cocaktoos!


You want this one???? (no just kidding,,,, ) 
he is a pest, an umbrella although he is fairly large for an umbrella so some have called him a great white... he is a pretty good boy and was my present to myself when I finished my masters, it makes my husband pretty nervous now that i am finishing up my phd ..... I wanted a mollucan but they had no pink eggs at the time... but Bhakti is a good boy... he has his moments, but dont we all.....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable! I had a litter born the day before Christmas.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Abbydabbydo said:


> They are just gorgeous! I am glad all is going well. Babysitting on New Years Eve, I have sure done that.
> 
> I wanted to get a Flat Coat when I got Finn, but I could not find a good breeder.


oh thanks for the kind words, it was a much bigger litter than we expected so we are scrambling a little ... we were told the litter probably wouldn't even take so we only took a small puppy list of just 4... her first litter was very small so imagine our surprise when we saw 9 on the xray.... talk about panic.... 

Flat coat breeders are hard to find... but luckily they haven't fallen into the hands of to many disreputable people as of yet.... but let me tell you they are a trip... very different from my goldens. We have three generations here and I adore them... but dont expect to ever read a book again or relax without having a toy stuffed into your eyeball....


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Congratulations! They are adorable! I had a litter born the day before Christmas.


You are in my neck of the woods actually, we are both in NH... congrats on your litter.... do you show in the area....??? 

We don't show alot in the states as the dogs are very different in type but we show the flat coats down here often.... 

Congrats on the litter.... who did you use??? 

s


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Shalva said:


> You are in my neck of the woods actually, we are both in NH... congrats on your litter.... do you show in the area....???
> 
> We don't show alot in the states as the dogs are very different in type but we show the flat coats down here often....
> 
> ...


I do show - quite often. We'll actually be in Fitchburg, MA on the 9th & 12th.

My litter was sired by CH Nitro's Boy Wonder - he is in NY - it's a repeat breeding of my girl Diva (www.sunkissedgoldens.com/diva.htm), who will be showing in Fitchburg.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

By coincidence, I was looking for Yogi kids online the other day, and fell in love with your Connor. What an expression. . .He's beyond handsome.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nice girl, should be a lovely litter..... 

We don't show at all when we have pups on the ground, have heard to many horror stories but when we don't have a litter we usually have a flat coat or two entered at Fitchburg.... This year though with the pups I think we are going to start our season up in Quebec in April for Sherbrooke and bring up a few flat coats and a golden.... We used an Austrian Import... Ganwales Hey Diddle Diddle..... as much as I love the babies I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow up..... 

this is patrick.... he is just two


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh My what beautiful babies. I love them at that age climbing all over each other and crashing out in the sweetest positions.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Shalva said:


> nice girl, should be a lovely litter.....
> 
> We don't show at all when we have pups on the ground, have heard to many horror stories but when we don't have a litter we usually have a flat coat or two entered at Fitchburg.... This year though with the pups I think we are going to start our season up in Quebec in April for Sherbrooke and bring up a few flat coats and a golden.... We used an Austrian Import... Ganwales Hey Diddle Diddle..... as much as I love the babies I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow up.....
> 
> this is patrick.... he is just two


Yeah, I hear ya. Diva's going out with my handler for those few days, I'm probably going on Monday to bring her home, but I end up having a change of clothes at my parents house (next door) so I can disinfect before I go home to the pups. 

Patrick is a nice boy - good luck with those babies - are you keeping one?


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Shalva said:


> You want this one???? (no just kidding,,,, )
> he is a pest, an umbrella although he is fairly large for an umbrella so some have called him a great white... he is a pretty good boy and was my present to myself when I finished my masters, it makes my husband pretty nervous now that i am finishing up my phd ..... I wanted a mollucan but they had no pink eggs at the time... but Bhakti is a good boy... he has his moments, but dont we all.....


 
They can be pests! I remember when my family drove about 6 hrs to get Mookie when he was a baby. I was about 3. He was SO LOUD all the time. We lived in the suburbs so heard plenty of complaints but everyone got used to it and someone behind us had a sulfur crest so they'd scream together all day long in the summer 

Unfortunatley when I was about 15, my mom was too sick to take care of him and my Dad worked too much and my brother and I were teenagers so we had to find a new home for him. He was starting to get mean (biting and such) and it just wasn't fair for him anymore at our house. It was so hard to watch him go since I basically grew up with him but we know he went to a good home with a German Shephard friend.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> By coincidence, I was looking for Yogi kids online the other day, and fell in love with your Connor. What an expression. . .He's beyond handsome.


Oh isn't that funny..... Thank you for the kind words, we are pretty partial to him...Connor is eight now and was from Yogi's first litter.... I remember when we first met Yogi .... we just loved him... and Connor actually looks quite a bit like him and has his same temperament.... he would have done very well but he has a high tail carriage and a bit of a temperamental tummy so we opted never to use him at stud.... but he is by far my husbands best friend.... I think I rank somewhere under Connor.... 

s


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. Diva's going out with my handler for those few days, I'm probably going on Monday to bring her home, but I end up having a change of clothes at my parents house (next door) so I can disinfect before I go home to the pups.
> 
> Patrick is a nice boy - good luck with those babies - are you keeping one?


it is so scary isn't it... I know of two breeders over hte past year or so that have lost entire litters to herpes... and it freaks me out.... 

We are keeping a pup, a girl, we are spaying Kaelyn this summer after the pups go home and she gets back to normal... she is five now, will be six by the time the kids go home and this is her second litter so its time... but then we need a girl to carry things on.... we were going to import a puppy from a lovely dog I saw at crufts the past couple years but Kaelyn produced such lovely pups in her first litter that we decided to just breed her again.... I kept thinking ya know I could import a girl who may never get her clearances and then where are we... and here I have a lovely girl with all her clearances who produced great pups so what the heck... lets go for one more.....


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Oh isn't that funny..... Thank you for the kind words, we are pretty partial to him...Connor is eight now and was from Yogi's first litter.... I remember when we first met Yogi .... we just loved him... and Connor actually looks quite a bit like him and has his same temperament.... he would have done very well but he has a high tail carriage and a bit of a temperamental tummy so we opted never to use him at stud.... but he is by far my husbands best friend.... I think I rank somewhere under Connor....
> 
> s


Aren't Yogi kids great? I went to grooming school with the woman that owns Connor's sister, Rudy. I also have another good friend who has a Yogi kid and am looking at using a Yogi son for Diva's first litter next year.
Yogi himself looks great for 10 - was in the BOB ring with him at the National!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Aren't Yogi kids great? I went to grooming school with the woman that owns Connor's sister, Rudy. I also have another good friend who has a Yogi kid and am looking at using a Yogi son for Diva's first litter next year.
> Yogi himself looks great for 10 - was in the BOB ring with him at the National!


Yogi does look great for ten.... I felt terrible for them when they lost keyser, my husband was in tears about that..... but every pup I hve seen definitely has his great temperament if nothing else..... Connor is a great guy... just hate his ****** tail carriage.... its not his tail set... but as soon as he sets foot in that ring.... he has the "i am a big boy" tail.... oh well what can ya do....


----------

